# MERCED LAKE 10-20-13 BUDWEISER RALPH B AND STRICTLY BUSINESS PRODUCTIONS



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

FLYER COMING SOON!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down again...I'm in.


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't wait


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

what are the categories for bikes


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kidblack said:


> what are the categories for bikes


Will get back to you shortly


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Will be there to support car or no car still not ready


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Always a good show, I'm their can't wait.


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hopefully I could make this show! If I'm not working.....


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

HM WREKN82 said:


> Hopefully I could make this show! If I'm not working.....


Hope you can make it bro!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> FLYER COMING SOON!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

Ralph B presents said:


>


this is yosemite lake in merced ryte ?


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

J RAIDER said:


> this is yosemite lake in merced ryte ?


Yeah bro


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kidblack said:


> what are the categories for bikes


I will find out bro


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Cant wait for this one.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Bike Categories 

16 inch Original Street Custom
20 inch Original Street Custom
26 inch Original Street Custom

Trike 3 Wheel 
Original 
Street
Custom


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Bike Categories
> 
> 16 inch Original Street Custom
> 20 inch Original Street Custom
> ...


 you dont have a category: for 12“


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

haro amado said:


> you dont have a category: for 12“


 Normally 3 makes a class but we will figure something



oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE...


Ok Thanks bro


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

How about car category


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you don't mind me Asking what kind of car do you have and we are doing street mild and full for every category


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Baby Lincoln. 1981


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Title Winner 79 said:


> If you don't mind me Asking what kind of car do you have and we are doing street mild and full for every category


this is my Homeboy HoF1981 ride SANGRE LATINA CC….


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes we do have a 80's class.


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Yes we do have a 80's class.


Orale


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TrueOGcadi said:


> this is my Homeboy HoF1981 ride SANGRE LATINA CC….
> 
> View attachment 758065










:thumbsup:


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

will there be a el camino class


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

1 ESR OG said:


> will there be a el camino class


Yeah bro.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Is there gona be a hop at this show ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

showoff85 said:


> Is there gona be a hop at this show ?


Yes sorry there is going to be a hop


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh ok i was told different .


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Latin World will be there to support. ..


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> Latin World will be there to support. ..


Thanks bro means a lot.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

showoff85 said:


> Oh ok i was told different .


Never mind bro I sky got word that we are doing a hop sorry about that.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the payout and rules and classes?


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

hey brotha r we aloud to bring ice chest and bbq pits


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

1 ESR OG said:


> hey brotha r we aloud to bring ice chest and bbq pits


Ice chest for people showing their car and BBQ outside show fence.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Gonna try and get a couple GoodFellas cars out there..


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Cool thanks ill be there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

showoff85 said:


> Cool thanks ill be there


Ok thanks homie!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

SERIOUS said:


> Gonna try and get a couple GoodFellas cars out there..


Cool brother hope you guys can make it!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

what classes will you have for 20" lowrider bikes


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

1 ESR OG said:


> what classes will you have for 20" lowrider bikes


I will get back to you later on sir and there is going to be a hopping contest


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sangre Latina. Will be there


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Ice chest for people showing their car and BBQ outside show fence.


can we bring our own beer if we are showing our car?


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

HoF 1981 said:


> Sangre Latina. Will be there


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Hide the beer ask vic from your merced chapter


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

:thumbsup:


umlolo said:


> Hide the beer ask vic from your merced chapter


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

umlolo said:


> Hide the beer ask vic from your merced chapter


haha ok


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TrueOGcadi said:


> can we bring our own beer if we are showing our car?


No sorry we will have a beer garden


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

SANGRE LATINA MERCED LAKE SHOW!

1. SAL
2. LALLIE
3. MANUEL
4. CRISTIAN
5. JILO
6. MEMO
7. CARLOS
8. FREDO
9. MARGO
10. CARMELO
11. VICTOR
12. POLLO
13.?


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

Impalas bike club will be there


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

Estilo will be there!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

estilo71merced said:


> Estilo will be there!


Hope to see you there brother!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

51/50 bike will be there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

haro amado said:


> 51/50 bike will be there


I hope to see it there bro!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so what are the hop rules, classes , and payouts?


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

himbone said:


> so what are the hop rules, classes , and payouts?


Street 
Single pump
Double pump
$200 dollar payout each


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

For the hop is it 3 makes a class or what?


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

When is the deadline to pre reg?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

impalas c.c. will be there !


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

So what kind of fence will there be blocking the show and the regular lake


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

c u there :thumbsup:


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Yup ill be there


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

see you guys sunday.....


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

One more question are we going to have to pay to get into the lake and then pay again to get in the show


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Orale! 
Manuel If The Wife Is Feeling Better I'm Sure We Will Make The Show.*:angel:


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

No you tell them you are there for show Lake is paid already.even spectators only have to pay at show gate


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

jay1 said:


> So what kind of fence will there be blocking the show and the regular lake


Its at back of lake fence already there


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks and see you all on Sunday


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hope to see you all there and thanks for the support!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *Orale!
> Manuel If The Wife Is Feeling Better I'm Sure We Will Make The Show.*:angel:


orale carnal hope your wife does feel better,that is more important but if you cant we understand, god bless you and your familia!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

for all you the people who are coming be careful on the road.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

_*for anyone needing a room hit up Motel 6 and mention that you're in town for the Lowrider Show they are offering a discount rate

1410 V St, Merced, CA ‎ *__*(209) 384-2181*__









_


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Coming from northern cal get of on 16 th street exit and then turn left onto highway 59 headed to snelling and turn right on west bellevue rd all the way to lake road and turn left lake is one mile from there


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Ill see you Sunday


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

umlolo said:


> Ill see you Sunday


See you there brother!


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.. Hope everyone has a good time.. my bad homie car is out of commission not going to be able to make it.. good luck everyine.


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

see you guys Sunday....


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Cars:
30's Older 
Original 
Street
Custom 
40s
Original
Street
Custom 
50s
Original
Street 
Custom
60's- 64's
Original
Street
Custom
Convertible
65'-69'
Original
Street
Custom
Convertible
70's
Mild
Street
Custom
80s
Street
Mild
Custom
90's
Street 
Mild
Custom
Euro/import
Street 
Mild 
Custom
Luxury79'-older
Street
Mild
Custom
Luxury 80s
Street
Mild
Custom
Luxury 90s-newer
Street
Mild
Custom

Trucks
Full size 59'-older
Original 
Street 
Custom
60'-80'
Street
Mild
Custom
90's- above
Street
Mild
Custom
2000's -above 
Street
Mild
Custom
Mini Truck
Street
Mild
Custom
Full size SUV
Street
Mild
Custom 
Mini SUV 
Street
Mild 
Custom
El camino/Ranchers
Street
Mild
Custom
Bikes
16"
Original
Street
Custom
20"
Original 
Street
Custom
24"
Original
Street
Custom
26"
Original
Street
Custom
Trike 3 wheel
Original 
Street
Custom


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Bump


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Full lake.


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

GT tttt engoin the day with the family


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

That is a nice 70 gt.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

That show was nice .I had to leave early much love to the promoters


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

umlolo said:


> That show was nice .I had to leave early much love to the promoters


Thanks for coming out and thanks for the support bro and hope to see you next year!


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

I hope to have car done by then


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

I had left did entry 158 win anything


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Great show still buzzing thanks for the beer mug 2nd place street 50's going to put this mug to use for sure


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Actually kinda surprised I got something there was a lot fo nice bombs there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

jay1 said:


> Great show still buzzing thanks for the beer mug 2nd place street 50's going to put this mug to use for sure


Thanks bro! And I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> I had left did entry 158 win anything


We will check and thanks for coming out!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

No problem was a gd show had a gd time out there


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Had a good time! Good show


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for the support!


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Imperial family had a great time . Congrats to my brothers taking 2nd in the 40s trucks and best paint . Great job guys (Cienfuegos brothers Designs)


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Ralph and Manuel great show guys . Imperial family had great time , you guys have our support ....?


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

_*The Family Had A Real Good Time. We Plan On Making This Show Always.






*_


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

on behalf of Ralph and myself and our staff we would like to thank everyone who came out and supported these event,it was just a quick event as far as planning on it we thank you all!!! and thank the people who help sponsor the event!! we are looking forward to our upcoming tour throughout California and our magazine, thanks from Ralph our staff and myself hope everyone had a good time and made back home safe!!!


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

umlolo said:


> That is a nice 70 gt.


Thanks


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

had a blast........ count on GT for support saaaassss:h5:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Merced Fairgrounds April 13th 2014 you dont want to miss out! Budweiser Super Show Tour Stop Merced CA!!!! Who Needs Inside Space Its Going Fast TTT


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

We will be there


----------

